

Ask HN: Why does libvirt/kvm get so little traction? - cakes

It seems like vagrant, docker&#x2F;machines, etc. Have little and&#x2F;or minimal support for libvirt&#x2F;kvm.<p>Is there a reason for this? I would mostly like to use that (instead of VirtualBox, just by preference) but it seems like that generally isn&#x27;t possible. Is libvirt hard to deal with (technically), Linux-only problems, something else?<p>I&#x27;m not in anyway trying to be negative&#x2F;disrespective of the projects, just trying to gather an understanding.
======
tbronchain
This discussion[1] is an interesting read on the topic.

As fas as I remember, OpenStack was originally built around KVM.

Hyper[2] (Docker images on hypervisor) is currently based on KVM too.

[1] [http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/376890-xen-and-kvm-
who...](http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/376890-xen-and-kvm-who-is-using-
what-and-why)

[2] [https://hyper.sh](https://hyper.sh)

------
nodata
libvirt/kvm is crazy popular...

